# REVEILLE HOME OF CHAMPIONS



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

*Anyone familiar with her dogs?* REVEILLE HOME OF CHAMPIONS


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Anyone familiar with her dogs?* REVEILLE HOME OF CHAMPIONS[/B]


I'm not familiar with them at all but from the info I saw on the Web, it appears that they breed Maltese, Yorkies and Poodles. The contact is Patsy Coburn. There were a couple answers with more info about them in your first thread about breeders in Ky:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16353


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Jinx,
She doesn't have a web site. I have seen some of her dogs at shows. I've never personally met her. Have talked to her via emails. She seemed very nice. The dog I saw was a dog she was specialling. My bitch Tiffany almost went over him, as a class dog, but the judge changed her mind. He was bigger with a little longer nose but over all he was pretty. Good movement. She has some good pedigrees. I don't know anything about her having other breeds. She is on http://www.qualitydogs.com


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

It's been a while, but I met Patsy at a show when she first started. I know she has shown a couple of Maltese as well as a Poodle and a Yorkie. I know she got at least one of her dogs from a person who showed for her. I don't know her personally.


----------



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

I posted in your earlier thread that I purchased a maltese from Reveille Maltese (Patsy Coburn). I met Patsy and her husband, Jim, at a dog show, and I found them to be very compassionate about their dogs. I met numerous breeders at this dog show, but Patsy, Jim and I seemed to "connect." I wasn't even thinking about purchasing a maltese at the time (I already had a maltese and a poodle) - I was just going to enjoy watching the maltese in conformation. What a joke







I wanted to take many of these dogs home with me







After the dog show, Patsy, Jim and I kept in touch via email and phone calls. Then one day Patsy told me she had a female that didn't meet all of the standards and might be too small to show and breed ... and would I be interested in her







The rest is history - the following weekend Jim met me in Murfreesboro, Tennessee and I brought little Lily home







I would be happy to contact Patsy for you and see if she has a maltese available. Just let me know!


----------

